# Cork 540



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok so what does a *legit* corked 540 look like? I have seen a few vids on youtube and this guy....

Tom Moorefield Snowboard Cork 540 - YouTube

Seems to be the only one who looks to be doing it correctly. 


But then I see a whole bunch of vids like this....

20 Tricks: Corked Frontside 540 With Scotty Arnold | TransWorld SNOWboarding


which look not as legit as the first vid I have mentioned. The first vid looks more corked to me but then the second vid I mentioned seems to be less corked and boned out. What are your guys opinions? Am I wrong or is the definition of a corked 540 pretty loose?


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

I've done one or two like that second one (when I was learning, didn't land them haha). My buddy said that was a cork 5 man! I dunno I didn't feel like I was off axis enough to call it a true cork, so I suppose the definition is different. I have flat 5s pretty much down and I could see myself trying to get off axis a bit more with them like the second vid, but the first one i would definitely define as a cork 5. It is backside though so that might be playing into how it looks


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Caffeine said:


> Ok so what does a *legit* corked 540 look like? I have seen a few vids on youtube and this guy....
> 
> Tom Moorefield Snowboard Cork 540 - YouTube
> 
> ...


Basically anything that's spun off axis is a corked spin. It doesn't matter whether they go completed inverted or whether you only go slightly off axis, it's still a cork.

Cork is a very general term, there's no set amount of invert you must do before it counts as a cork. As long as it's off-axis it's a cork.

Here's a basic breakdown I did of corked vs non corked 540s:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Any competition rider or judge will disagree with Jed. The have to be off axis enough for your board to pass over your head/shoulders or it's not a going to Count as a cork anything.... 2-3 years ago he was correct but in the past couple years they have become very technical with the style it is done in and they have to be true corks these days, not a sloppy 180 or 360......


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Argo said:


> Any competition rider or judge will disagree with Jed. The have to be off axis enough for your board to pass over your head/shoulders or it's not a going to Count as a cork anything.... 2-3 years ago he was correct but in the past couple years they have become very technical with the style it is done in and they have to be true corks these days, not a sloppy 180 or 360......


I think we're talking very different things here. I was just talking about what the general definition of corking was, not specifically what qualifies as a max points corked trick for a contest level run.

There's a pretty big difference between asking 'what does it mean to cork a spin' and 'what does a contest judge looks for in a perfect corked spin' so I'm just explaining both sides.

OP, for example, you'd probably get a few eyerolls in the park if you started critiquing people pulling off stylish corked 720s that weren't going quite inverted and telling them it wasn't a corked spin, because even if in a contest scenario they may not score as high as a guy really corking out his 720s, it's still a corked spin.

So I suppose it depends on what scenario you mean by 'legit corked spin'. And this is why if you look in the youtube comments of a lot of corked trick videos you'll have 50 kids debating about the legit-ness of a corked spin as if it was the meaning of life.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah. You will also get eye rolls in a park with calling a sloppy flat spin a cork. He wants to know what a proper cork spin is, tell him what it is. Don't tell him he can slop up a spin and say he does corks, it's not right if your a "coach" or "teacher". Sure say he is getting there but def not correct....

Gotta go make some fresh pow turns so I'll get back later with more debate....


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Argo said:


> Yeah. You will also get eye rolls in a park with calling a sloppy flat spin a cork. He wants to know what a proper cork spin is, tell him what it is. Don't tell him he can slop up a spin and say he does corks, it's not right if your a "coach" or "teacher". Sure say he is getting there but def not correct....
> 
> Gotta go make some fresh pow turns so I'll get back later with more debate....


Erm, no idea why you're getting all aggressive. I'm just trying to give him a full explanation, no idea why you want to start calling out my 'coaching' or 'teaching' skills.

I'm trying to explain to him what 'corking' means before talking about the whole confusing 'legit' part. A bad cork or a good cork are both corks by definition if they're off-axis rotations, that's all I'm trying to explain to him so he knows the difference between a regular and cork spin. The cork part just refers to the off-axis rotation, which is what I'm trying to explain.

And for the record, I never said anything about not calling out a sloppy corked spin and I never said he should do sloppy ugly corks. By all means, if someone spins an ugly cork you can say it's ugly, but that doesn't automatically mean every cork that isn't fully inverted is an ugly sloppy spin.

It's quite possible to cork a spin off axis without going pass horizontal and still make it very stylish and in control. I have friends who do very smooth, stylish corked 7s that don't reach invert, but they're still clearly corked and off-axis.

There's a difference between a sloppy flat spin that accidentally corked, and a controlled corked spin that wasn't corked off-axis enough to be inverted.

That's all I'm trying to explain in that it's still possible to do corked spins that look good and are stylish and under control while not quite reaching that full invert.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Learn How To Snowboard: Front Side 540 | Snowboard Tricks For Freestyle Snowboarding - YouTube

If you look at that dude, he is teaching frontside 540s, but he gets off axis as well. I would still classify what he is doing as a plain 540 if I saw some guy do it, it's almost like tweaking out a grab, that little bit of off axis just adds steez but the board never gets to a point where it is over his head.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

ryannorthcott said:


> Learn How To Snowboard: Front Side 540 | Snowboard Tricks For Freestyle Snowboarding - YouTube
> 
> If you look at that dude, he is teaching frontside 540s, but he gets off axis as well. I would still classify what he is doing as a plain 540 if I saw some guy do it, it's almost like tweaking out a grab, that little bit of off axis just adds steez but the board never gets to a point where it is over his head.


Yeah, I find a lot of the guys I ride with don't specify the cork on single corks too, myself included. It's just becomes standard to throw a cork into spins at that stage so if someone is doing a "corked bs 900", they'll just tend to say "bs 900".

It just becomes unnecessary to say cork or no cork unless someone is asking about it specifically, then you might say something like "oh yeah - I like to cork my bs 7s".

Cork progression is kind of getting crazy these days though, every kid in the big resort towns has trampoline coaching and I swear every second park guy in Whistler has at least one double cork down these days.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The pow was great, time to take a nap before driving to bigsky.....:yahoo::eusa_clap:

That was not aggressive. That was making a point clear. I love your tutorials and the vast majority of info you provide. :eusa_clap: However, you are a professional coach, freestyle coach, of which I know many. You need to provide proper info and encourage people to get to that proper technique. If you encourage mediocre, they will stay that way rather than excel. 

If your intention is to spin flat and it's jacked up, it's not corked. :dunno: If your intention is to cork and you don't or it's got just barely an off axis rotation, it's not a cork..... :dunno:

Next time I will throw some emoticons in there so I don't make you sad....:laugh:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Argo said:


> The pow was great, time to take a nap before driving to bigsky.....:yahoo::eusa_clap:
> 
> That was not aggressive. That was making a point clear. I love your tutorials and the vast majority of info you provide. :eusa_clap: However, you are a professional coach, freestyle coach, of which I know many. You need to provide proper info and encourage people to get to that proper technique. If you encourage mediocre, they will stay that way rather than excel.
> 
> ...


Okay a few too many emoticons... I thought it was a chomp post for a second 

Yeah I'm not disagreeing with your point that they should aim for the best technique, but for me when I read the OP post and it seems he's as confused as what 'counts' as a cork, as he is asking what counts as a good cork. So I figured explain the answers to both questions.

No reason he can't know what the term 'corking' means in general AND also strive for great stylish corked 540s. That's my style of teaching anyhow, I don't like telling people the end result only, I like to make sure they understand each part of a skill first, otherwise people just become robots who can't think and piece together tricks for themselves later.

Maybe I'm being overly detailed *shrug*


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok so basically a cork is any spin that is off axis and not level. Both vids I posted are corked 540s but the first one is more boned out and stylish?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Caffeine said:


> Ok so basically a cork is any spin that is off axis and not level. Both vids I posted are corked 540s but the first one is more boned out and stylish?


I'd actually say the second one was more stylish and in-control. First one was very hucked and rushed due to the small size of the jump. But yeah, both vids are corked 5s.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Jed said:


> I'd actually say the second one was more stylish and in-control. First one was very hucked and rushed due to the small size of the jump. But yeah, both vids are corked 5s.


+1, the second one is much more stylish imo


----------

